# My kindle was killed in a traffic accident today :(



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

I was cycling and a collision happened in front of me. I dropped my bike and my kindle broke in the saddle bag. It was the only fatality (thank goodness) but I'm now beginning the five stages of grief


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I was cycling and a collision happened in front of me. I dropped my bike and my kindle broke in the saddle bag. It was the only fatality (thank goodness) but I'm now beginning the five stages of grief


Dude that sucks.

Would a Kindle 2 help you feel better? Or maybe a gently used Kindle 1?

Too early to think about it, I understand.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

i feel UR pain.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

So sorry EV!  Hope you get a replacement soon!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Perhaps Rhonlynn can help:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3918.msg85251.html#msg85251


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I was cycling and a collision happened in front of me. I dropped my bike and my kindle broke in the saddle bag. It was the only fatality (thank goodness) but I'm now beginning the five stages of grief


I'm so sorry. That REALLY sucks.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

That is terrible about your kindle, but like you said, Thank Heaven there were no fatalities. Were you hurt? 
Good luck geting a new "little buddy"
Kristie


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I was cycling and a collision happened in front of me. I dropped my bike and my kindle broke in the saddle bag. It was the only fatality (thank goodness) but I'm now beginning the five stages of grief


Oh man, I am so sorry. I would be lost without my Kindle. {{{Encender Vaquero}}}


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I was cycling and a collision happened in front of me. I dropped my bike and my kindle broke in the saddle bag. It was the only fatality (thank goodness) but I'm now beginning the five stages of grief


I am sorry about your Kindle. I am glad you were not hurt.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My condolences, too. What a shame. Did the casing of the Kindle actually break? Or was it just jarred into unconsciousness? Is the screen okay?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh wow.....glad you're okay! I'll have a moment of silence for your kindle.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Just know that he is in a better place now.  A place where the battery never dies, Whispernet is every where and all books are free.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I was cycling and a collision happened in front of me. I dropped my bike and my kindle broke in the saddle bag. It was the only fatality (thank goodness) but I'm now beginning the five stages of grief


Oh, EV, that is just awful! I'm glad you are OK, but oh your poor kindle!     
Have you contacted Amazon? Maybe you can get one of those 1/2 price replacements we have heard about.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry your horse rolled over on your Kindle, Kowboy...glad nobody was hurt.  A moment of silence for the loss of your companion


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG, that is a horrible thing to happen to your Kindle!   
I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Good to know you are okay. Any way to bring that Kindle back to life? Try giving it CPR??    I guess the warranty wouldn't cover such incidents?


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

Glad to hear you are ok. 

Sorry about your Kindle. That really sucks, and makes me think about adding that extra warranty onto mine.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the sentiment, y'all.  Didn't fully realize how much I depended on the ol' gal 'til she was gone *sniff*. Bike landed pretty hard on the curb when I dumped it and stepping on it on the way to assist the drivers probably did her no good. Screen broke 'n the case cracked diagonally through the scroll wheel. Heard a tinkling when I shook it 'n and I'm sure it wasn't from me--I'd done that already when the van flew through the air in fronta me  

It's out of warranty so no 1/2 price one for me and no k2 ordered. Loved my klassic and won't replace her with a sexy model--thoughts of it having been a k2 in that instance, with the text to speech? and heard her scream? *shivers*. In the end it was my fault, it was my 2nd brush with death today and I didn't heed the fates 'n stay home.

But I'm alive and I'll shop for another klassic tomorow.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Kind said:


> Good to know you are okay. Any way to bring that Kindle back to life? Try giving it CPR??  I guess the warranty wouldn't cover such incidents?


Nope, pronounced at the scene. Do recommend the extended warranty now, with the added accidental damage rider. Hindsight's 2020 though


----------



## deMoMo (Feb 10, 2009)

Man, that's awful!  So glad that no one else was hurt, though.  And sounds like your bike is OK - which is pretty important, too.  I just wish I could have been riding my bike yesterday!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Just know that he is in a better place now. A place where the battery never dies, Whispernet is every where and all books are free.


Those are comforting words from Vampyre...  glad YOU are okay... sorry about your kindle.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

EV, what terrible news! I am glad you are okay and lived to tell the tale. Good luck Kindle shopping. I snapped up a bargain yesterday. I hope you are as lucky.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So terribly terribly sorry, EV.  I can't even imagine how I would respond.  But it shows what a great person you are to run to the aid of those in distress.  
deb


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, EV. Lighting a candle for your kindle this morning. May the Goddess guard her. May she find her way to the Summerlands. May her kindle-spirit-sister find its way into your saddlebag with all due speed. And thank heavens you were not hurt yourself.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Anne said:


> I am sorry about your Kindle. I am glad you were not hurt.


Same from me.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Glad no ones else was hurt.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

EV, so glad you are ok. But, so sorry about your Kindle.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry about your Kindle.  I'm glad you're OK.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

So sorry!   Glad you are ok.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

You're all very kind   Guess I'll hafta go back to being a muggle for awhile. Tried to read a "real" book this morning but it appears to be broken, just sits there with the cover image frozen and won't change!

p.s. Leslie, were you aware there's a huge ackman under your name?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh man! Feeling your pain. I don't know what I'd do without KD Kindle.


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> You're all very kind  Guess I'll hafta go back to being a muggle for awhile. Tried to read a book this morning but it appears to be broken, just sits there with the cover image frozen and won't change!
> 
> p.s. Leslie, were you aware there's a huge ackman under your name?


When you are sorrowful look again in your heart, and you shall see that in truth you are weeping for that which has been your delight. ~Kahlil Gibran

So sorry to hear about the loss of your faithful companion...

(lmao on the huge ackman...)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad you weren't hurt EV! Best of luck shopping for a Klassic, you shouldn't have trouble finding one.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Poor Baby!  This is the first thread I've read this morning and I am glad you are okay; hope holding the "wake" here helps your grief.  Was your Kindle nekkid in your pack or did it have some kind of additional protection that didn't help?  You know, if it was in an Oberon and still cracked on the curb, I might have to start looking at some of the hard-sided cases to put Radar in.  Don't stop visiting with us while with you are kindleless!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Nobody has mentioned yet that your Kindle is probably covered under your homeowner warranty coverage for property off premises.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

crebel said:


> Was your Kindle nekkid in your pack or did it have some kind of additional protection that didn't help?


She rode bareback. Biking were the only times I ever had her outta the cover. She slipped snugly into a padded side pocket of the bike bag. Don't imagine it would've survived in anything short of a hard case, If it hadn't broken when it hit the curb, it surely did when I (6'1"/200lbs) stepped on the bike.

I'm dealing ok now and can wait for a new one, must admit that this email I opened afterwards was a little salt in the wound though, lol:

From: [email protected] 
Sent: Thu 2/19/09 5:03 PM 
To:

This is an automatic email to let you know that your order was completed on: 02/18/2009 Order #: 1234647321-405Completion Date: 02/18/2009Ship Via: UPS 3 Day Select ®

Somebody's got a sense of humor  Anyway, K1.2 will be well dressed when she gets here!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

LDB said:


> Nobody has mentioned yet that your Kindle is probably covered under your homeowner warranty coverage for property off premises.


Interesting notion, LDB, I'll hafta look into it, thanks.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Oh man EV...sorry to hear of your loss. I'm glad that you pulled through with flying colors though *


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Harvey said:


> My condolences, too. What a shame. Did the casing of the Kindle actually break? Or was it just jarred into unconsciousness? Is the screen okay?


For those of us with weak stomachs would you answer this privately.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

sorry for your loss KK  

I am glad you are getting a new k1.2 so you won't be a muggle for long.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  It's too bad no had invented the Kindle airbag yet.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Did you pay for K1.1 with a credit card?  Might check with C/C company and see if she was covered under somekind of warranty thru them.

When C/C started this tv ads showed man's new hat being blow away in wind and gave the impress that was covered.  I would think your lose might be.

Condolences.


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

With EV's recent loss in mind, could someone post the link for the insurance website everyone's talking about? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Anniehow said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It's too bad no had invented the Kindle airbag yet.


Ha! I could see a market for that


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Davem2bits/LDB-- I used a debit card and my homeowner's has a $250 deductible, so, no luv.

Chobitz-- Thanks.

Dooterbug-- It's Square Trade I believe you're thinking of. If you google Square Trade insurance, it'll probably pop up.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry about your Kindle EV. Are you going to have a funeral service for it. I'm sure some of us might wish to attend.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

{{EV's Kindle}}  May she rest in peace.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Seems like $250 is still better than $359. There's also the paint damage to the bike, the saddlebag and perhaps other loss as well. The entire loss combined might be enough to buy a replacement Kindle even after the deductible.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> Sorry about your Kindle EV. Are you going to have a funeral service for it. I'm sure some of us might wish to attend.


Add to the obit:

Instead of flowers, a contribution to the K1.1 replacement fund would be appreciated.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> Sorry about your Kindle EV. Are you going to have a funeral service for it. I'm sure some of us might wish to attend.


I'm undecided between an Irish wake or a viking funeral. I'll keep ya posted


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I'm undecided between an Irish wake or a viking funeral. I'll keep ya posted


I think--both.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

LDB said:


> Seems like $250 is still better than $359. There's also the paint damage to the bike, the saddlebag and perhaps other loss as well. The entire loss combined might be enough to buy a replacement Kindle even after the deductible.


I don't want a k2 though, and I have a line on a reasonable replacement k1.

p.s. An officer just left after taking a statement and said the driver at fault was drunk and uninsured, so no soap there.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Add to the obit:
> 
> Instead of flowers, a contribution to the K1.1 replacement fund would be appreciated.


lol, appreciate the thought but I ain't hurtin' for pesos. Donate to the lost and abused kindle fund instead


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I'm undecided between an Irish wake or a viking funeral. I'll keep ya posted


Do you think she would rather be an organ donor? To save the lives of other K1s with otherwise terminal illnesses? I kinda think she'd of liked that idea.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Do you think she would rather be an organ donor? To save the lives of other K1s with otherwise terminal illnesses? I kinda think she'd of liked that idea.


That's right! OMG, EV, don't forget take the battery out if it isn't damaged since replacements are so hard to come by!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

crebel said:


> That's right! OMG, EV, don't forget take the battery out if it isn't damaged since replacements are so hard to come by!


W.C./crebel-- The battery and SD card were harvested, lol.

p.s. congrats on your 100th post, crebel! glad ya spent it here


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> W.C./crebel-- The battery and SD card were harvested, lol.
> 
> p.s. congrats on your 100th post, crebel! glad ya spent it here


Whew! Her spirit lives on. Thanks, I hadn't even noticed the name change on the 100th post - sweet!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

EV--

sorry to meet you under such terrible circumstances!  My condolences--I definitely feel your pain.  Hopefully you will find your new Kindle soon!   

Crebel, congrats on 100 posts!

(Love Leslie's huge ackman!)

Betsy
(Although I know you are going to get a new Kindle Klassic, I had to share this:  I've obviously been getting my husband trained--when I told him about your Kindle's demise, he said "sounds like time for version 2."  )


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> EV--
> 
> sorry to meet you under such terrible circumstances! My condolences--I definitely feel your pain. Hopefully you will find your new Kindle soon!
> 
> ...


Betsy, do you ride a bike? Do you want to borrow mine?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (Although I know you are going to get a new Kindle Klassic, I had to share this: I've obviously been getting my husband trained--when I told him about your Kindle's demise, he said "sounds like time for version 2." )


Betsy, your reference to version 2 reminded me of this song I posted on the "other" board. Now before anybody sends me hatemail, it was done in answer to a thread inviting people to "Rant and Rave" about the K2, so I dashed this off; I've got no personal animus toward the k2, honest!
(and I apologize in advance for an off-color reference you'll see--it demanded to be there and I was powerless against it; if it offends I'll take it down)

...on 2nd thought, I'll just post the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Rant-Rave-about-the-Kindle-2/forum/FxBVKST06PWP9B/TxONTW0CQ3D8T1/1/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?%5Fencoding=UTF8&asin=B000FI73MA


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

so sorry Ev. Glad your moving on to new kindle of your choice. I well take lesson as I start biking in 2 months when ice is gone. oh what to do? 
Sylvia


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Betsy, your reference to version 2 reminded me of this song I posted on the "other" board. Now before anybody sends me hatemail, it was done in answer to a thread inviting people to "Rant and Rave" about the K2, so I dashed this off; I've got no personal animus toward the k2, honest!
> (and I apologize in advance for an off-color reference you'll see--it demanded to be there and I was powerless against it; if it offends I'll take it down)
> 
> ...on 2nd thought, I'll just post the link:
> ...


Love it. Love Bob Seger, too. But resisting Kindle 2 is going 'Against the Wind'.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Love it. Love Bob Seger, too. But resisting Kindle 2 is going 'Against the Wind'.


So, in other words, it's time to Turn The Page, eh?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

EV, so sorry to hear about your lose, I'm glad you are okay and were able to salvage parts from her.  I know you will grow to love her replacement but she will always have a piece of your heart as the first.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

So, so sorry for your loss

...runs off to check Isabella....


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your accident, glad your ok.  I'll say a prayer for your kindle...


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Betsy, your reference to version 2 reminded me of this song I posted on the "other" board. Now before anybody sends me hatemail, it was done in answer to a thread inviting people to "Rant and Rave" about the K2, so I dashed this off; I've got no personal animus toward the k2, honest!
> (and I apologize in advance for an off-color reference you'll see--it demanded to be there and I was powerless against it; if it offends I'll take it down)
> 
> ...on 2nd thought, I'll just post the link:
> ...


I don't care who you are, that's funny... I almost spew'd iced tea all over my monitor.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Irish wake or Viking funeral?  I say Irish wake.  Kindles are made of all kinds of plastics and burning them isn't good for the environment.  If you need to pollute something, pollute yourself. 

Seeing how the driver at fault was drunk, I do hope he ends up in a rehab somewhere for a long time and has a revoked license.  He must suffer the consequences of DUI without any insurance.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> ....isn't good for the environment. If you need to pollute something, pollute yourself.


I do, but not because I like it--I just do it for the carbon credits 

Thanks GG, Jesslyn, and Vicki--sentiment's appreciated


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Irish wake or Viking funeral? I say Irish wake. Kindles are made of all kinds of plastics and burning them isn't good for the environment. If you need to pollute something, pollute yourself.
> 
> Seeing how the driver at fault was drunk, I do hope he ends up in a rehab somewhere for a long time and has a revoked license. He must suffer the consequences of DUI without any insurance.


I'm for the Irish wake too, just let me know when I should drink to her demise.


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

Maybe you could bust her up into smaller pieces and then create a mosaic, put her in a frame and hang her on the wall...


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I'm for the Irish wake too, just let me know when I should drink to her demise.


Whenever's good for ya, GG. Just hoist yer next glass to Lulubelle


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Dooterbug said:


> Maybe you could bust her up into smaller pieces and then create a mosaic, put her in a frame and hang her on the wall...


Geez, Dooter! Please don't tell me you're a funeral director..


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Whenever's good for ya, GG. Just hoist yer next glass to Lulubelle


It's the weekend here in Miami, that means any time. I'll give her a shout out after work today. Dos Mojitos por favor!


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Geez, Dooter! Please don't tell me you're a funeral director..


Heck no! Funeral homes creep me out... I'm an ar-teest!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

EV, wow, what awful circumstances to meet you under. I am so sorry to hear about your Kindle. Hopefully, you will have another one soon. And I really liked your poem!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Dooterbug said:


> Heck no! Funeral homes creep me out... I'm an ar-teest!


That's a relief Dooterbug! Otherwise, I was picturin' a lotta faintin' customers


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Suzanne said:


> EV, wow, what awful circumstances to meet you under. I am so sorry to hear about your Kindle. Hopefully, you will have another one soon. And I really liked your poem!


Thanks, Suzanne. And it's a SONG not a poime, sheesh--cowboy's don't do poetry....well, 'cept for that Cowboy Poet guy, but we kicked him outta the union


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Thanks, Suzanne. And it's a SONG not a poime, sheesh--cowboy's don't do poetry....well, 'cept for that Cowboy Poet guy, but we kicked him outta the union


OOPS! Song! That's what I meant!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Poor poor Lulubelle.







Sorry to hear the news, kowboy, I hope your replacement comes soon.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

EV - I'd like to add my sentiments to all the others you have received!  Just glad you are ok - if you'd a been riding yur Hoss - well she'd be ok - the horse and your gal  

I'll even lift  glass this weekend - iced tea of course  

Good luck on finding another, never a replacement, but another.  Should be lots out there.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I was cycling and a collision happened in front of me. I dropped my bike and my kindle broke in the saddle bag. It was the only fatality (thank goodness) but I'm now beginning the five stages of grief


Ugghhh!! I just threw up a little in my mouth......


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Anju said:


> ...if you'd a been riding yur Hoss - well she'd be ok - the horse and your gal


Well, like they say around here, if ya got hindsight, chances are yer about to be kicked in the head 

Thanks Steph and Anju!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I meant your bike, not your Kindle.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you for stopping by Bacardi Jim, on this, the day of my kindle's funeral, what favor can I do for you?....oh, wait--I'm told that just applies on the day of my daughter's wedding, nevermind.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Glad you are feeling better today BJ

EV - Hibbleton?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Thank you for stopping by Bacardi Jim, on this, the day of my kindle's funeral, what favor can I do for you?....oh, wait--I'm told that just applies on the day of my daughter's wedding, nevermind.


May your first child be a masculine child.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Anju said:


> Glad you are feeling better today BJ
> 
> EV - Hibbleton?


I had five titanium screws put into my jaw this morning. I'm not so much feeling better as drinkdrugging the pain away.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

IF it works - go for it big boy


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Anju said:


> IF it works - go for it big boy


It's my special gift.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Anju said:


> EV - Hibbleton?


It's what a hibble weighs? 

...somebody'll guess someday.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I had five titanium screws put into my jaw this morning. I'm not so much feeling better as drinkdrugging the pain away.


Screwdrivers?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Screwdrivers?


Heh. gave them up in my 20's. Too much acid. But clever!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> It's what a hibble weighs?
> 
> ...somebody'll guess someday.


Henway
Penway

Don't make me murder my mother for her old Newhart albums.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

God, I hope KK knows I'm just looking for a laugh and not dismissing the loss of his reading thingie....


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't Panic, 

He may have already gone through all the grief stages.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

J. Steinbeck said:


> Don't Panic,
> 
> He may have already gone through all the grief stages.


He was still in "Anger" at last update.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> God, I hope KK knows I'm just looking for a laugh and not dismissing the loss of his reading thingie....


Some of us take the lose of our thingies very seriously. Literate or not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Some of us take the lose of our thingies very seriously. Literate or not.


Sorry, Mr. Bobbitt. I didn't know you were here.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> God, I hope KK knows I'm just looking for a laugh and not dismissing the loss of his reading thingie....


BJ, did they replace your loose screws?  Seriously, sorry to hear about your screw implants BJ, have another rum and coke. Perhaps not, it may conflict with your meds. I'm sure KK knows you are not yourself and won't hold you responsible. This time!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sorry, Mr. Bobbitt. I didn't know you were here.


Now there you go again, BJ. Being half cocked!! Who said I was Mr Bobbitt?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

The screws are permanent implants to hold my dentures in place--so I can have (false) teeth and not puke all the time and be able to actually taste things.  The pain is intense.  Really intense.

My pain meds are half-strength Hydrocodon.  A touch of rum helps.

I'm starving and can't eat.

I haven't gotten laid in over a week.

I think I'm doing pretty damn good to make any jokes at all.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> over a week.


OUCH, I feel your pain.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ouch, hope it gets better soon.  Have a little more rum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Ouch, hope it gets better soon. Have a little more rum.


Only a very little.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Only a very little.


Wise move.

Feel better...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The screws are permanent implants to hold my dentures in place--so I can have (false) teeth and not puke all the time and be able to actually taste things. The pain is intense. Really intense.
> 
> My pain meds are half-strength Hydrocodon. A touch of rum helps.
> 
> ...


I bet you wish you flossed better now. Sorry to hear about your pain though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Feel better...


I'm trying.

It hurts.

But at least I still have my Kindle. 

(Sorry, KK, just a joke.)


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Only a very little.


Good move, get some rest and feel better.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> I bet you wish you flossed better now. Sorry to hear about your pain though.


V, should know about flossing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Good move, get some rest and feel better.


Nooooo.... this thread is about KK's loss.

Sorry, Butch. I hijacked a bit. (It's the outlaw way.) Back to you in Bolivia.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Nooooo.... this thread is about KK's loss.
> 
> Sorry, Butch. I hijacked a bit. (It's the outlaw way.) Back to you in Bolivia.


What were we talking about? Nevermind, I off the check my Amazon account. Please, please, plea....


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> He was still in "Anger" at last update.


huh? ...wha? I was? I am? 
If I was/am/will, I'm sorry...it's very difficult. Without external feedback, we sociopaths seldom know the affect we project. Thanks, Beej, I'll go beat sumthin' now 'n come back right as rain


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

J. Steinbeck said:


> He may have already gone through all the grief stages.


Affirmative, J.S., I took Evelyn Wood's speed griefing course


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Affirmative, J.S., I took Evelyn Wood's speed griefing course


LOL LOL Good one!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you ordered a replacement EV?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Have you ordered a replacement EV?


Yes, I did, LCM, thanks. Should be here early next week. Coming w/ a m-edge cover, and an extra charger 'n battery! WHOO!

p.s. I don't know howta put this delicately m'am, but ya may wanna shave  and speaking of appearnces, I never did get a response from Leslie on the huge ackerman under her name, she miffed at me? lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Affirmative, J.S., I took Evelyn Wood's speed griefing course


Anger to Acceptance in five easy minutes?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Anger to Acceptance in five easy minutes?


Two, if you take amphetemines and whistle the theme to "Annie".


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Two, if you take amphetemines and whistle the theme to "Annie".


Feed amphetamines to Annie and beat her a little and she can whistle it in 1:05 flat.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Feed amphetamines to Annie and beat her a little and she can whistle it in 1:05 flat.


She was always too perky for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

KK: I forwent the clip from Easy Rider. 

Sorry about your ride.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Feed amphetamines to Annie and beat her a little and she can whistle it in 1:05 flat.


Now, if they could do the whole production that way, I'd be amused to sit throught it.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> KK: I forwent the clip from Easy Rider.
> 
> Sorry about your ride.


Thesun'llcomeoutTomorrowBetyourbottomdollarthattomorrowThere'll besun!Justthinkinabout
TomorrowClearsawaythecobwebs,And thesorrow'Tilthere'snone!WhenI'mstuckadayThat'sgray,And lonely,I juststickoutmychinAndGrin, 
AndSay,Oh!Thesun'llcomeoutTomorrowSoyagottahangon'TiltomorrowComewhatmayTomorrow!Tomorrow!IloveyaTomorrow!You'realwaysAdayA way


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> BJ, did they replace your loose screws?  Seriously, sorry to hear about your screw implants BJ, have another rum and coke. Perhaps not, it may conflict with your meds. I'm sure KK knows you are not yourself and won't hold you responsible. This time!


Actually, this sounds just like BJ!

Sorry to hear about the new hardware BJ.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Actually, this sounds just like BJ!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the new hardware BJ.


Thank you, I try....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Betsy, your reference to version 2 reminded me of this song I posted on the "other" board. Now before anybody sends me hatemail, it was done in answer to a thread inviting people to "Rant and Rave" about the K2, so I dashed this off; I've got no personal animus toward the k2, honest!
> (and I apologize in advance for an off-color reference you'll see--it demanded to be there and I was powerless against it; if it offends I'll take it down)
> 
> ...on 2nd thought, I'll just post the link:
> ...


Very good, EV, enjoyed it! I'm happy to keep my K1, also, but as long as Amazon has Whispernet, I'll replace it (someday) with whatever version of the Kindle is kurrent.

BTW, do you prefer KK or EV?

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yes, I did, LCM, thanks. Should be here early next week. Coming w/ a m-edge cover, and an extra charger 'n battery! WHOO!
> 
> p.s. I don't know howta put this delicately m'am, but ya may wanna shave  and speaking of appearnces, I never did get a response from Leslie on the huge ackerman under her name, she miffed at me? lol.


ROTFL...that's what my hubby tells me!  Congrats on the new Kindle, will he/she have a name? Trying to push BJ's buttons while he's in pain...


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> BTW, do you prefer KK or EV?
> 
> Betsy


I go under KK there, to EV here, and Bacardi Jim to creditors..


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> ROTFL...that's what my hubby tells me!  Congrats on the new Kindle, will he/she have a name? Trying to push BJ's buttons while he's in pain...


He calls ya m'am too? woo-wee! ya got that mustang broke! And as far as pushin' BJ's buttns while he's in pain--what's not to like about a sadist that's abotherin' some other fella? 

No name yet for the new one..like all wimin, gotta take her out fer a trot a'fore a pet name suggest itself..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> p.s. I don't know howta put this delicately m'am, but ya may wanna shave  and speaking of appearnces, I never did get a response from Leslie on the huge ackerman under her name, she miffed at me? lol.


No, I am not miffed, I was just off eating dinner. Chili and saltines, which they tell me is the Texas way of serving it, although I like it with rice, myself. I also put beans in my chili which they tell me is never done in Texas.

Sorry, I digress.

You were asking about Hugh?

L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> No, I am not miffed, I was just off eating dinner. Chili and saltines, which they tell me is the Texas way of serving it, although I like it with rice, myself. I also put beans in my chili which they tell me is never done in Texas.
> 
> Sorry, I digress.
> 
> ...


I hate to cook, but one of things I do cook is Texas chili and I alway put beans in. Lived in Texas most of my life. My husband is from New Orleans and they were shocked that it was cooked with beans. Go figure, one their favorite dishes is beans and rice. How to keep it straight, beans and rice, chili w/beans and rice, chili w/o beans... oh you get the picture. So confusing.

On another note, I have to pack for a trip for work. I'm leaving in the morning and you guys are killing me. It is like a good book I just can't stop reading to see where it is going next. I won't be able to check on the progress very often, I'm having withdrawals already. I'm going to pack in a minute, maybe a little longer.

Thanks for a great laugh tonight. I am sorry about the loss of the Kindle and I'm glad EV was able to work through the pain here tonight. BJ get better.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Stay here and laugh with us. This is a fun thread....

How long is your business trip?

L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I leave in the Morning and coming back next Friday. I'm staying with my best friend who lives in Dallas. I have to visit a Dr. office in Fort Worth and another in Dallas. She lives in Irving and it is about halfway to each. I enjoy going to Dallas because Cathy and I have been best friends since we were 13 yrs old. We see each other at least 4 times a year and usually take a week vacation together each year. More like a sister than a friend. Her mother just died 2 weeks ago and while I was in Houston on business and visiting family I was able to go to the funeral. I just won't have much computer time while away. It will take hours to catch up. 

I'll be watching Hugh with you for sure.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I leave in the Morning and coming back next Friday. I'm staying with my best friend who lives in Dallas. I have to visit a Dr. office in Fort Worth and another in Dallas. She lives in Irving and it is about halfway to each. I enjoy going to Dallas because Cathy and I have been best friends since we were 13 yrs old. We see each other at least 4 times a year and usually take a week vacation together each year. More like a sister than a friend. Her mother just died 2 weeks ago and while I was in Houston on business and visiting family I was able to go to the funeral. I just won't have much computer time while away. It will take hours to catch up.
> 
> I'll be watching Hugh with you for sure.


Kathy aree you a CRA?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Kathy aree you a CRA?


I'm a software trainer. My title is impressive, Clinical Information Specialist so I'm a CIS.  I work for a company called Pediatrix. They just changed the corporate name to MEDNAX because we have branched out to other fields. The speciality is NICU babies. We have other branches, Pediatric Cardiology, Anesthesiology and Maternal Fetal Medicine. I work for the Obsterix branch in Maternal Fetal Medicine. I am not a clinical person. I teach the Dr.s, RN, NP and office personal how to use the Electronic Medical Records. It is used for patient charting, which flows to the coding and billing electronically. We are located all over the US, so there is a lot of travel.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I'm a software trainer. My title is impressive, Clinical Information Specialist so I'm a CIS.  I work for a company called Pediatrix. They just changed the corporate name to MEDNAX because we have branched out to other fields. The speciality is NICU babies. We have other branches, Pediatric Cardiology, Anesthesiology and Maternal Fetal Medicine. I work for the Obsterix branch in Maternal Fetal Medicine. I am not a clinical person. I teach the Dr.s, RN, NP and office personal how to use the Electronic Medical Records. It is used for patient charting, which flows to the coding and billing electronically. We are located all over the US, so there is a lot of travel.


I thought from your post you may be a monitor for clinical trials. Clinical Research Associate.

Sorry guys, back to original topic...


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

EV, first I am sorry for your K1, I don't know how you did the grief process so fast...I usually never do it, just drink myself to numbness.. 
And on the rest of the thread, especially Annie and the fast paced theme song ROTFLMAO, 
thanks for a G'nite laugh.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

So SAD:  I feel so badly.  THOUGH, I must say that it could have been far worse...believe me.  Better a Kindle than a skull.

I know a gentleman who was in his last year of residency to become a doc:  Being  he would cycle to the hospital every day (weather permitting); he was struck by a van that drove off.  He did have a helmet on (he would have died otherwise) but suffered permanent brain damage and is now slurred in speech and motor skills.  Bobby had to give up his hopes and dreams; as his memory and coordination have been affected.

You have my sympathy for your K; and my gratitude: in that you are OK.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I am so sorry about your Kindle, EV., but so happy that you are all right. Good to know that you will get another Kindle next week.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just have to say, while the main subject of this thread is quite sad (and I had a moment of silence for KK's dearly departed)  I've enjoyed reading it so much and have been laughing so hard. 

BJ, I really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I was cycling and a collision happened in front of me. I dropped my bike and my kindle broke in the saddle bag. It was the only fatality (thank goodness) but I'm now beginning the five stages of grief


So sorry


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

CuriousLaura said:


> ... I don't know how you did the grief process so fast...I usually never do it, just drink myself to numbness..


Well, I believe that all the brutal self examination, tortured recriminations, dredging of personal tragedies and society's clamoring for you to be "better" are a lotta hooey. I think drinkin' yourself to numbness is underrated


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just have to say, while the main subject of this thread is quite sad (and I had a moment of silence for KK's dearly departed) I've enjoyed reading it so much and have been laughing so hard.
> 
> BJ, I really hope you feel better soon.


Glad you found it so, luvmy, guess Lulubelle's passing served a greater good, eh? 

Thanks SJC and Toby, appreciate y'alls and everyone's good wishes, I'm good now 'cause of it..


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

EV - So glad to hear you have a replacement K1 on the way... and I LOVED your Rant N Rave song!!


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

So sorry EV, glad you're ok, getting a new Kindle, etc......but this is all about me. My K2 order can't be changed, so it means it is being packed up to ship. So everything worked out OK in the end.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> You're all very kind  Guess I'll hafta go back to being a muggle for awhile. Tried to read a "real" book this morning but it appears to be broken, just sits there with the cover image frozen and won't change!
> 
> p.s. Leslie, were you aware there's a huge ackman under your name?


Here EV, maybe this will help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I'm a software trainer. My title is impressive, Clinical Information Specialist so I'm a CIS.  I work for a company called Pediatrix. They just changed the corporate name to MEDNAX because we have branched out to other fields. The speciality is NICU babies. We have other branches, Pediatric Cardiology, Anesthesiology and Maternal Fetal Medicine. I work for the Obsterix branch in Maternal Fetal Medicine. I am not a clinical person. I teach the Dr.s, RN, NP and office personal how to use the Electronic Medical Records. It is used for patient charting, which flows to the coding and billing electronically. We are located all over the US, so there is a lot of travel.


I work in an NICU and our MD's are a part of this group.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I feel badly for BJ to.  My sister is in a similar predicament.  She just had some major work done and is also in a great deal of pain.

To get back on topic though, I just learned to make chili not long ago.  I've made several batches so far and no two has been alike.  

One batch had rice, beans, hamburger, tomato paste, jalapenos, onions, and mushrooms in it.  I cooked the meat, peppers, mushrooms and onions together while the rice cooked separately.

Then I tossed it all in a big pot and let it simmer for a couple of hours.  I like this batch and now, I'm hungry.


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Here EV, maybe this will help.


ROTFLMAO    
That's so true......When people call tech support because their PC won't turn on, it's just because it's not plugged in....
I luv the video, thanks LR


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I was cycling and a collision happened in front of me. I dropped my bike and my kindle broke in the saddle bag. It was the only fatality (thank goodness) but I'm now beginning the five stages of grief


EV - sorry that your Kindle "didn't make it," but happy that you're OK!

And, "LuckyRainbow," that's the funniest youtube video I've seen yet - excellent!


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Well, I believe that all the brutal self examination, tortured recriminations, dredging of personal tragedies and society's clamoring for you to be "better" are a lotta hooey. I think drinkin' yourself to numbness is underrated


...someone that understands....


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Angela said:


> EV - So glad to hear you have a replacement K1 on the way... and I LOVED your Rant N Rave song!!


Thanks, Angela, I was trepidatious of puttin' the "B" word in there; didn't wanna turn a rock classic into rap, but it needed to be.

--Snoop Kow


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

HAHAHA! Too funny, LuckyRainbow! Thanks, I really did need the refresher, lol. First DBT I picked up after the accident, I put it on the table in front of me and stared morosely at it for awhile, poking it now 'n then, hoping it'd do somethin'. I did get into it after awhile, but when the phone rang, I pressed the bottom left and right corners of the page to put it to sleep, set it down and lost my place


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm sure I saw the accident on KTVK (channel 3) or was it KNXV (channel 15)....sadly no mention of the kindle fatality


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> EV - sorry that your Kindle "didn't make it," but happy that you're OK!
> 
> And, "LuckyRainbow," that's the funniest youtube video I've seen yet - excellent!


Thanks, robodoc, she's in a better place, trodding the Elysian fields..


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I'm sure I saw the accident on KTVK (channel 3) or was it KNXV (channel 15)....sadly no mention of the kindle fatality


Cowgirl (love the name!), I think they'll be broadcasting an hour long tribute to be shown opposite the Oscars...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Cowgirl (love the name!), I think they'll be broadcasting an hour long tribute to be shown opposite the Oscars...


Oops, you do know you have lost all the Hugh fans for that? Will there be a rerun or should we DVR it?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Oops, you do know you have lost all the Hugh fans for that? Will there be a rerun or should we DVR it?


Hugh will be delivering the hughlogy, Triumph, The Comic Insult Dog is stepping in to host the Oscars.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Cowgirl (love the name!), I think they'll be broadcasting an hour long tribute to be shown opposite the Oscars...


I will TiVo that and watch it later.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I'm sure I saw the accident on KTVK (channel 3) or was it KNXV (channel 15)....sadly no mention of the kindle fatality


Can you post a link to the video? It should be on one if not both channels.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

CuriousLaura said:


> ...someone that understands....


Exactly, CuriousLaura, none of this angst ridden middle-ground krap--ya either step up and deny the problem like a man, or you club it like a baby seal 'til it either goes away or ya walk off wearin' it for a coat.

Note: No baby seals were harmed in the making of this analogy. (If PETA protests me again, my homeowners association will throw me out)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Can you post a link to the video? It should be on one if not both channels.


Is this it?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

lol, no Jeff, I would've remembered the cleavage..


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> lol, no Jeff, I would've remembered the cleavage..


It almost makes me want to buy a bike and wreck it.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Is this it?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Is this it?


LOL...Yah that's it. Did you see the kindle go flying by after the crash?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hugh will be delivering the hughlogy, Triumph, The Comic Insult Dog is stepping in to host the Oscars.


...for him to POOP on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Note: No baby seals were harmed in the making of this analogy.


I love this word. Makes it sound like the science of anal sex.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hugh will be delivering the hughlogy, Triumph, The Comic Insult Dog is stepping in to host the Oscars.


Leslie, he is just kidding don't kill your Kindle to get Hugh to deliver the hughlogy.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I love this word. Makes it sound like the science of anal sex.


Wow, I had no idea our nation's prisons were so full of scientists!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know if Jim has ever done any 'hard' time.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Maybe hard lemonade  

Feeling better today BJ


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I don't know if Jim has ever done any 'hard' time.


We know he does hard liquor!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, all, for your kind words in this and other threads regarding my oral surgery yesterday. I was in terrible pain for most of the day. Two pills and two drinks and it faded considerably. I got up about half an hour ago and no pain at all today. 

And, KK, regardless of what you may have learned from Brokeback Mountain, it _is_ possible for men to have anal sex with women.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And, KK, regardless of what you may have learned from Brokeback Mountain, it _is_ possible for men to have anal sex with women.


Yeah? Try telling my ex that.
And this cowpoke's got no truck with them bullpokes up on Brokeback...them boys got an entire different idear what bullridin' is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Not to mention their definition of "going bareback".  "Ride 'em cowboy!" takes on a whole new meaning and I am now grossing myself out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yeah? Try telling my ex that.


Telling MY ex that didn't accomplish anything either. That's one of many reasons why she's my ex.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome back Jim, borg mouth and all!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Welcome back Jim, borg mouth and all!


Resistance is futile.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Not to mention their definition of "going bareback". "Ride 'em cowboy!" takes on a whole new meaning and I am now grossing myself out.


Except, their exhortation (wait--isn't that what it's called when you date a former prostitute?) is, durnit...now I forgot what I was gonna say...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Resistance is futile.


You will asseminated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> You will assem*e*nated.


Fixed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

My typos abound..where's the 'l's?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Watch it guys - you know Leslies fav movie is BBM


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

KK: And don't forget the last line of Led Zep's "Whole Lotta Love."

"Shake for me girl... I wanna be your back door man."


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Her reply

Keep on knocking but you can't come in!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Anju said:


> Watch it guys - you know Leslies fav movie is BBM


Yeah, but she just cain't quit us


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Leslie, he is just kidding don't kill your Kindle to get Hugh to deliver the hughlogy.


Believe me, I won't!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yeah, but she just cain't quit us


And I don't want to, either...

But I will give a tiny reminder to keep this sorta clean, boys...thanx

L


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And I don't want to, either...
> 
> But I will give a tiny reminder to keep this sorta clean, boys...thanx


Leslie:
You may have to separate the children.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Leslie:
> You may have to separate the children.


The playground monitor is keeping a close eye on the sandbox. So far things seem to be okay. Of course, when the 5th grade bully saunters up and starts lecturing us all on the correct way to clap erasers, that might get my dander up.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The playground monitor is keeping a close eye on the sandbox. So far things seem to be okay. Of course, when the 5th grade bully saunters up and starts lecturing us all on the correct way to clap erasers, that might get my dander up.
> 
> L


Oh god. That is so going to be taken the wrong way.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Oh god. That is so going to be taken the wrong way.


Hahahaha, we'll see ....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The playground monitor is keeping a close eye on the sandbox. So far things seem to be okay. Of course, when the 5th grade bully saunters up and starts lecturing us all on the correct way to clap erasers, that might get my dander up.
> 
> L


Is _he_ still around?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Of course, when the 5th grade bully saunters up and starts lecturing us all on the correct way to clap erasers, that might get my dander up.
> 
> L


Penicillin will take care of that eraser clap.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Penicillin will take care of that eraser clap.


Yup. 1 gram, injected in the buttocks (pronouced BEW-tokks).

L


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

BJ;
I have just one question, how much vicadin and rum have you had today?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

tlshaw said:


> BJ;
> I have just one question, how much vicadin and rum have you had today?


None.

Yet.

And it's hydrocodone.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> None.
> 
> Yet.
> 
> And it's hydrocodone.


and terquela ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

tlshaw said:


> Leslie:
> You may have to separate the children.


cold water works on dogs.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

mmm..


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> None.
> 
> Yet.
> 
> And it's hydrocodone.


Sorry, I was watching House at the time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't do tequila.  Though I did kind of like Cuervo Tropiña when they were making it.  (Pineapple-flavored)


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I don't do tequila. Though I did kind of like Cuervo Tropiña when they were making it. (Pineapple-flavored)


You should try the Sauza Tres Generaciones Plata pictured above, great stuff. Only thing I like Cuervo in is a Steely Dan song


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> You should try the Sauza Tres Generaciones Plata pictured above, great stuff. Only thing I like Cuervo in is a Steely Dan song


I've had it. I've had many different top-shelf tequilas. I just don't care for it. *shrug* Just as well, as any good tequila is expensive.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> No, I am not miffed, I was just off eating dinner. Chili and saltines, which they tell me is the Texas way of serving it, although I like it with rice, myself. I also put beans in my chili which they tell me is never done in Texas.
> 
> Sorry, I digress.
> 
> ...


Leslie step away from that chilli you are ruining it girl and thats illegal in this here parts! Everyone knows no beans in chili!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

chobitz said:


> Leslie step away from that chilli you are ruining it girl and thats illegal in this here parts! Everyone knows no beans in chili!


Don't start that up again.

Chili cannot be made without beans. Then it's merely chili sauce. It can, however, be made without meat--in which case it is merely chili and not the better known chili con carne.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Don't start that up again.
> 
> Chili cannot be made without beans. Then it's merely chili sauce. It can, however, be made without meat--in which case it is merely chili and not the better known chili con carne.


Oh BJ I feel so sorry for you and your borg jaw. BTW can it pick up cable stations?

I am to get my teeth removed and yes Vampy I flossed  But I am extremely phobic about dentists. So maybe pass me some of that liquid courage KK?

Oh and chili with beans is naaaaaaaaaasty BJ. Especially on hot dogs ewwww.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

chobitz said:


> I am to get my teeth removed and yes Vampy I flossed  But I am extremely phobic about dentists. So maybe pass me some of that liquid courage KK?
> 
> Oh and chili with beans is naaaaaaaaaasty BJ. Especially on hot dogs ewwww.


Have you been bitin' folks again, chobitz? *passes the 3 G's*

I'm sorry you're a beanaphobe, but this is my thread 'n I says chilli's got beans!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Chili has beans.  That stuff you put on hot dogs is chili sauce.

And Maggie, I had 17 teeth pulled at once.  Only have six left--the front-bottom ones.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Have you been bitin' folks again, chobitz? *passes the 3 G's*
> 
> I'm sorry you're a beanaphobe, but this is my thread 'n I says chilli's got beans!


I'm far from a beanaphobe  I love me some red beans and rice! Just keep them out of my chili 



Bacardi Jim said:


> Chili has beans. That stuff you put on hot dogs is chili sauce.
> 
> And Maggie, I had 17 teeth pulled at once. Only have six left--the front-bottom ones.


They want to take all of mine  Seems the docs put me on nasty meds as a kid so my teeth are too soft and break if you look at them wrong. Shame on you BJ for putting beans in that chilli!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Maggie:  That truly sucks.  My dentist told me that a full lower denture plate is a nightmare to deal with and keep securely seated.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

You guys are creepin' me out with all this dentist talk. Whatever happened to good old fashioned torture conversation? The rack, the iron maiden? Whether the iron maiden had a rack?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> You guys are creepin' me out with all this dentist talk. Whatever happened to good old fashioned torture conversation? The rack, the iron maiden? Whether the iron maiden had a rack?












"Is it safe?"


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd wondered what Dick Cheney was doing these days..


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I'd wondered what Dick Cheney was doing these days..


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

KK:  Cheney isn't Vader.  Cheney is Palpatine.  Karl Rove is Vader.  Little Bush is Darth Maul.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> KK: Cheney isn't Vader. Cheney is Palpatine. Karl Rove is Vader. Little Bush is Darth Maul.


Can I be Obi-Wan Kownobi??


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Kownobi??


Kobe beef sucks.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Kobe beef sucks.


It's good with beans but not on a hotdog.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> It's good with beans but not on a hotdog.


Seriously: I know it's the best Japanese beef you can get, but it is completely flavorless compared to good Texas or Kansas beef.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Seriously: I know it's the best Japanese beef you can get, but it is completely flavorless compared to good Texas or Kansas beef.


I'll hafta agree here, love texan angus; Kobe, like Cristal, is a status symbol for dilettantes who judge quality by price.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I'll hafta agree here, love texan angus; Kobe, like Cristal, is a status symbol for dilettantes who judge quality by price.


BJ is sending you a virtual High Five right now.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a freezer full of Oklahoma Black Angus raised on sweet corn. Yum.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

What was the original topic of this thread again?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

We give our cattle whole grains and hay.  They get rice. What do you expect?  The only reason it's expensive is Japan doesn't have the land to support a very large herd of cattle.


Onward to dentists, they can be your best friend, your worst fear or both at the same time.  I don't like going, but I have my teeth cleaned  3-4 times a year.  I'm 52, don't drink or smoke and I have all my teeth plus a left over baby tooth.

The one adult molar I lost as a kid was replaced by a wisdom tooth.  Woo hoo!

OOOO I just realized, I am home IO can go watch the videos now.  I cant watch them at work, they are blocked.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

tlshaw said:


> What was the original topic of this thread again?


Louise,

It's my car and if I wanna drive it over the cliff I can 

-Thelma


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> We give our cattle whole grains and hay. They get rice. What do you expect?


Plus, it's a real chore to eat steak with chopsticks..


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Louise,
> 
> It's my car and if I wanna drive it over the cliff I can
> 
> -Thelma


I love that movie. Really.

And..... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4091.msg88987.html#msg88987


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

OK OK I watched the video and all I can say is WTF was that guy doing?  He runs up on the car in front of him slams on the breaks to keep from rear ending it and turns into a lane instead of switching lanes cutting off our intrepid biker girl.

Good thing she had her own patented Harvey HelmeCam on at  the time.  I think that guy is so screwed.  He should be, unless there was a car I didn't see that forced him over.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> OK OK I watched the video and all I can say is WTF was that guy doing?


There was a guy in the video? I watched it ten times but never saw anything except the gal with the cleavage. Hmm. Better watch it again.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Jeff said:


> There was a guy in the video? I watched it ten times but never saw anything except the gal with the cleavage. Hmm. Better watch it again.


That's all I remember...and I think it had a motorcycle in it somewhere. I'll hafta watch it again too..


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Okay, time to bring it back to what happened then! Here is the full official report on it via the Amazon Kindle forum, and I think Dog has to be related to our Vaquero here.

The UPI report - courtesy of Dog!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

That was so sad and yet uplifting at the same time.  It was almost like I was there. Did anyone sing "Amazing Kindle" during the service?


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> That was so sad and yet uplifting at the same time. It was almost like I was there. Did anyone sing "Amazing Kindle" during the service?


 I'm told that Tom was replicated to get that choir, and Jills and Donnas helped with the soprano and alto sections. Not sure about the tenors though! They all cleared their throats before starting, so it was not bad at all. Except for our Vaquero.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kudos to DecalGirl for rushing out those mourning-black skins.  Very moving service.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Okay, time to bring it back to what happened then! Here is the full official report on it via the Amazon Kindle forum, and I think Dog has to be related to our Vaquero here.
> 
> The UPI report - courtesy of Dog!


Good stuff. 

Dog used to be a member here. Anybody know what happened?


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Gosh, I'm verklempt . That service was just beautiful. Just beautiful.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Dog used to be a member here. Anybody know what happened?


dog is still a member. Joined in the big exodus of October 2008. He's never been very active here, though, but is always welcome to become so.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> dog is still a member. Joined in the big exodus of October 2008. He's never been very active here, though, but is always welcome to become so.


Ah. You mean the big insodus to KindleBoards that you inspired?

Maybe EV AKA KK could nudge Dog to post here again.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

It was a very moving service, I thought the jets flying overhead were a touching gesture. Before they created the Kindle Memorial Cemetery I'd tried to get her buried in Arlington; I'm a vet and Lulubelle kept me off the streets which many feel was a service to the country, but I'm satisfied with where she is.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Ah. You mean the big insodus to KindleBoards that you inspired?
> 
> Maybe EV AKA KK could nudge Dog to post here again.


I'll give a whistle, but the mutt don't always come when I call him


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I just coming to from the Irish wake I held for her (the mojitos were wonderful, at least those I remember) and find out I missed the funeral.  Sorry about that, it sounds like it was lovely.  Now where is my aspirin.....


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I just coming to from the Irish wake I held for her (the mojitos were wonderful, at least those I remember) and find out I missed the funeral. Sorry about that, it sounds like it was lovely. Now where is my aspirin.....


The service will be re-broadcast opposite the Oscars. DVD's are on sale for $12.95 with proceeds going to the Lulubelle Foundation.

(GG-- Money off the top will got toward mojitos on Maui for us--Lulubelle woulda wanted it that way. Start packin'  )


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK- so I just enjoyed my morning coffee and read ALL 13 pages of this thread.  I laughed so hard at times, that my DH thinks I am insane (so what else is new?!)

I have a few observations:

EV: I am SO SORRY!  I can't imagine losing my Sookie in such a drastic, dramatic fashion.  I am SO GLAD that I purchased the insurance off Square Trade.  (PS: I finally figured out who you are, thanks to the links to the "Other" forum links: you are Kindling Kowboy and you were the first person to respond to my first post ever regarding the Kindle!  I was moaning about my husbands lack of ordering timing for my Dec 4 birthday and you demanded that he put white paint all over himslef and kneel before me holding a DTB.  I then would pull on his left ear for him to turn a page...also, you suggested a mightly bright light clipped to his ear for reading ease)

BJ: I am a former dental assistant and although I know that the implants are painful right now, I ASSURE you that you are doing the correct thing for denture ease.  People who refuse implants have the worst time ever getting lower plates to fit and usually blame the dentist, when in reality, the lower ridge recedes with no teeth left.  It is nature, not the dentist that makes them near impossible to fit.  Having implants is the closest thing to having your teeth back!!

I SO enjoyed the funeral review link as well....I laughed pretty hard.  EV, glad to hear that a replacement K1 is on its way to you....please keep it in a case as going naked in a bike saddlebag is just begging for trouble......

OH YEAH!!!  I saw a notice once for a replacement battery door cover for K1 and Amazon does not sell that part, so maybe you should hang onto that for some other poor Kindle out there.....

Happy Sunday Kindlers!  It will be an exciting week ahead!!!!  Looking forward to hearing all of your K2 delivery stories and I SURE can't wait to hear your opinions on K2, which I will enjoy reading about as I caress my pretty, much loved Sookie.....


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> The service will be re-broadcast opposite the Oscars. DVD's are on sale for $12.95 with proceeds going to the Lulubelle Foundation.
> 
> (GG-- Money off the top will got toward mojitos on Maui for us--Lulubelle woulda wanted it that way. Start packin'  )


I'll be sure to DVR it tonight. As for Maui sounds like a plan, I'm always packed for that.  Ah, is there a Mrs. KK coming with you? I don't poach on another woman's territory.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Kay: Actually, I still have six lower teeth and can wear a regular lower partial plate.  I got the screws in my upper jaw because I cannot stand wearing my upper full plate.  It makes me continually nauseous and I can't taste anything I eat while wearing it.  I just can't take having that ceramic plate against the roof of my mouth.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

BJ- Well, I misunderstood, but my advice remains the same!  My BFF had to lose a tooth and went through the implant trial and she swears that she doesn't even know that it is different!  The long term outlook is WAAAAY better than any other option out there....hang in there!  You really are doing the right thing, in my very humble opinion.....


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> BJ- Well, I misunderstood, but my advice remains the same! My BFF had to lose a tooth and went through the implant trial and she swears that she doesn't even know that it is different! The long term outlook is WAAAAY better than any other option out there....hang in there! You really are doing the right thing, in my very humble opinion.....


Sadly my situation isn't very simple. I have MVP and an immune disorder. IF I were to get implants my body could reject them or cause a severe and deadly infection. As it is , when I get the guts up to make the dental appointment I am going to probably have to go in for oral surgery to get the teeth removed all at the same time.

I am not just afraid of dentists , I am phobic. I have full fledged panic attacks and have passed out in a dentist's waiting room. I can't even hear a dental drill with getting stressed. My family doctor put me on an anti panic attack med (I think it starts with an A) for my appointments and I am so doped up its not funny.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Poor Cho!  I would recommend meds, for sure....have you ever tried music as well?  Like a walkman or an iPod?  That tends to help as well with the sounds that freak you out.  Keep your eyes closed, too.  Of course, with all those distractions, just be sure to keep your mouth open so the dentist and assistant don't have to disturb you!!!  

There are lots of people out there with your condition....it has been my experience that meds are the best bet for help as well as an understanding dentist and an assistant who will stay with you to keep an eye out with compassion....

(WOW!  This thread may have officially been hijacked, huh?  Sorry, EV....we are all still mourning your Kindle loss, really!)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I'll give a whistle, but the mutt don't always come when I call him


You could give another try. Looks like he is starting to get really fed up with Gary Anderson.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> The service will be re-broadcast opposite the Oscars. DVD's are on sale for $12.95 with proceeds going to the Lulubelle Foundation.


Glad I've got that thing where I can watch the little TV screen inside the big TV screen. Of course, now I have to figure out how to use it.

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> ....(PS: I finally figured out who you are, thanks to the links to the "Other" forum links: you are Kindling Kowboy and you were the first person to respond to my first post ever regarding the Kindle! I was moaning about my husbands lack of ordering timing for my Dec 4 birthday and you demanded that he put white paint all over himslef and kneel before me holding a DTB. I then would pull on his left ear for him to turn a page...also, you suggested a mightly bright light clipped to his ear for reading ease)
> 
> OH YEAH!!! I saw a notice once for a replacement battery door cover for K1 and Amazon does not sell that part, so maybe you should hang onto that for some other poor Kindle out there.....


Ha! Forgot all about that, was happy to offer the advice--us KK's gotta stick together 

re: the kindle--I saved the battery and SD card...didn't even think about the door cover...rats!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I'll be sure to DVR it tonight. As for Maui sounds like a plan, I'm always packed for that.  Ah, is there a Mrs. KK coming with you? I don't poach on another woman's territory.


Nope, no flesh ones. Gotta buncha e-wives on my e-ranch in Utah, though none of 'em have expressed an interest in Maui..


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> You could give another try. Looks like he is starting to get really fed up with Gary Anderson.
> 
> L


Saw his thread about GA trying to get him banned on the Amazon k2 forum; I could never get Gary to interact, he just ignores me and I don't know whatall's going on in that forum, never been.

I'll deploy my cattle-prod and git that lil' doggie along on over here. And if ya want, I'll bring along my other wives


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Saw his thread about GA trying to get him banned on the Amazon k2 forum; I could never get Gary to interact, he just ignores me and I don't know whatall's going on in that forum, never been.
> 
> I'll deploy my cattle-prod and git that lil' doggie along on over here. And if ya want, I'll bring along my other wives


The more the merrier! We need to save those poor souls from the hell of the dark side


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Glad I've got that thing where I can watch the little TV screen inside the big TV screen. Of course, now I have to figure out how to use it.
> 
> L


Ah, you'll screw it up 'n get a huge ackman coverin' Lulubelle. I'll send ya a complimentary DVD 'n you can stick exclusively to the Oscars; besides, simultaneously droolin' 'n cryin' ain't a good look on a woman


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Nope, no flesh ones. Gotta buncha e-wives on my e-ranch in Utah, though none of 'em have expressed an interest in Maui..


E-wives I can handle. See you on Maui!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Saw his thread about GA trying to get him banned on the Amazon k2 forum; I could never get Gary to interact, he just ignores me and I don't know whatall's going on in that forum, never been.
> 
> I'll deploy my cattle-prod and git that lil' doggie along on over here. And if ya want, I'll bring along my other wives


The more the merrier I always say...

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I'll be sure to DVR it tonight. As for Maui sounds like a plan, I'm always packed for that.  Ah, is there a Mrs. KK coming with you? I don't poach on another woman's territory.


Oh no!! What about us? I am so sad ....


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Oh no!! What about us? I am so sad ....


You want to come to Maui too?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

No Florida is closer...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> No Florida is closer...


Come on down....


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Come on down....


very tempting...I only have 5 days a week off...not sure if I can work it into my schedule


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> very tempting...I only have 5 days a week off...not sure if I can work it into my schedule


A day down and a day back and you still have 3 days to enjoy Miami and Key West. We had the SoBe Food and Wine Festival this weekend. Mario Batali hosted a dinner showcasing Spanish food with the King and Queen of Spain. Last weekend was the Boat Show.

This week I know you will be busy doing the Kindle 2 watch, perhaps some time later.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not getting a K2. I am going to Charlotte Tuesday for Kim Harrison's signing of "*White Witch, Black Curse*"

I have lots of free time. I may feel the need for another road trip once you get back from Maui. 



The book is still pre-order so there's no Kindle link yet.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I'm not getting a K2. I am going to Charlotte Tuesday for Kim Harrison's signing of "*White Witch, Black Curse*"
> 
> I have lots of free time. I may feel the need for another road trip once you get back from Maui.
> 
> ...












For preorder but check the price!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

chobitz said:


> For preorder but check the price!


AW DRAT! That's gonna put a dent in the ol' GC! It'll give the KB a nice donation though.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> AW DRAT! That's gonna put a dent in the ol' GC! It'll give the KB a nice donation though.


Go dig around in your sofa cushions. See if you can find some extra change.

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I have about $25.00 left on my current GC.  I also already have plenty to read so I'll be OK.  The price could come down...I've seen it happen...not likely though.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Nope, no flesh ones. Gotta buncha e-wives on my e-ranch in Utah, though none of 'em have expressed an interest in Maui..


Is the offer open to anyone? I love Maui...


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Is the offer open to anyone? I love Maui...


Sure, except for BJ, I'm already draggin' his ass to South America


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Sure, except for BJ, I'm already draggin' his ass to South America


Which reminds me: It was Bolivia, not Colombia.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Which reminds me: It was Bolivia, not Colombia.


I know, that was the original duo's first mistake--they picked an army to take on that were all hopped up on blow; Columbian army on the other hand, are generally mellowed out on smoke 'n preoccupied with lookin' for munchies...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I know, that was the original duo's first mistake--they picked an army to take on that were all hopped up on blow; Columbian army on the other hand, are generally mellowed out on smoke 'n preoccupied with lookin' for munchies...


On the other hand, the Colombians all have twitchy trigger fingers from all the coffee.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> On the other hand, the Colombians all have twitchy trigger fingers from all the coffee.


..but they usually forget their guns at Krispy Kreeme and can't remember where they left 'em.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Can we do Maui first?  That way if you don't come back from South America I'll have the memory.....


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Can we do Maui first? That way if you don't come back from South America I'll have the memory.....


Sure, GG, Maui sounds like a better place to be in danger of never coming back from


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Lulubelle's new Oberon Forrest cover arrived a little while ago--she woulda looked beautiful in it *sniff*

Seeing it lie there is like looking at the clothes in the closet of a loved one that's gone on


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Lulubelle's new Oberon Forrest cover arrived a little while ago--she woulda looked beautiful in it *sniff*
> 
> Seeing it lie there is like looking at the clothes in the closet of a loved one that's gone on


Oh, Forest, that is one I think is very beautiful.

So sad that Lulubelle never got to wear her new coat. *sob*


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Oh, Forest, that is one I think is very beautiful.
> 
> So sad that Lulubelle never got to wear her new coat. *sob*


Yes, the cover is gorgeous, it evokes New England, especially Maine.

Anyways, my 'mail order bride' oughta be here tomorrow 'n she'll look right smart in it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

EV: She'll feel awful special too, having a purdy coat waiting on her arrival!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yes, the cover is gorgeous, it evokes New England, especially Maine.
> 
> Anyways, my 'mail order bride' oughta be here tomorrow 'n she'll look right smart in it.


Speaking of Maine, can you describe the green of the forest cover? Pine tree green, teal green, olive green, jade green...something else?

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yes, the cover is gorgeous, it evokes New England, especially Maine.
> 
> Anyways, my 'mail order bride' oughta be here tomorrow 'n she'll look right smart in it.


Bring her to Maui with you and I'll introduce her to ME.  He has a nice blue leather jacket.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Speaking of Maine, can you describe the green of the forest cover? Pine tree green, teal green, olive green, jade green...something else?
> 
> L


The background tooling is a dark olive with the raised features a pea green. The craftsmanship is evident and will outlive me, gaining lustre, suppleness and a darker hue with age.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Bring her to Maui with you and I'll introduce her to ME.  He has a nice blue leather jacket.


Will do. If the kids hit it off we might have turquoise lil' 'uns scamperin' around.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Will do. If the kids hit it off we might have turquoise lil' 'uns scamperin' around.


If that happens we won't ever have to leave Maui! LOL


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> If that happens we won't ever have to leave Maui! LOL


Mixed race kindlettes raised in Hawaii? hmmm....can you say President Kindle?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Mixed race kindlettes raised in Hawaii? hmmm....can you say President Kindle?


LOL I like the way you think.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> LOL I like the way you think.


I like to think I like the way I think and in a way I think I do, and if you think the way I think you think, and I think in a way you do, then I think I like the way you think too.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I like to think I like the way I think and in a way I think I do, and if you think the way I think you think, and I think in a way you do, then I think I like the way you think too.


I think I think the way you think I think and I like the fact you like the way I think, I think you and I think a lot a like so we think we think alike, I'm glad we think we think alike too and I hope you think so too.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you guys need a shrink to talk to about how you think.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I think you guys need a shrink to talk to about how you think.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> The background tooling is a dark olive with the raised features a pea green. The craftsmanship is evident and will outlive me, gaining lustre, suppleness and a darker hue with age.


Oh, beautiful, thanks for the description.

I feel like ordering another cover...not that I need one or anything...LOL

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

What does "need" have to do with anything??


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I work in an NICU and our MD's are a part of this group.


First time I have been able to catch up. I missed this thread and haven't stopped laughing.

Side note:
Hi LuckyRainbow. I used to do Babysteps. Which hospital.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

I work at St. Vincent Infirmary. Right now we are generating quite a bit of revenue. We have been ultra busy, for us, anyway.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> What does "need" have to do with anything??


Good point! Thanks for the reminder.

L


----------

